# Delonghi esam 2800



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello,

Just been experiencing a problem with my bean to cup Delonghi machine for the last days. Its really annoying.

Basically I put the beans and the grinder does its job but then before starting brewing the coffee it comes with the red light saying that the coffee container (one that has all the used coffee) needs empty, and it doesn't brew the coffee. I have opened the machine and cleaned trough and checked that the tube that goes from the grinder to the infuser was blocked by grinded coffee that was rising up to the ground coffee compartment. After clear all the coffee same is happening and its very annoying for the great quantity of coffee im using doing test lately.

Anyone have had the same issue?

Best Regards

Raul Alonso


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If the machine has a sensor to detect the opening of the tray to clear the ground coffee...this could be dirty or faulty (depending on sensor type).


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

That is going to be a bit difficult as I am not very literate on how those machines works.. how I can get to the sensor? I tried giving it a good clean.. but still I have not tried descaling the machine (will that resolve the issue)

Thanks for your help


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In simple terms, the machine thinks that the box that stores the used coffee is full. If it is not full then there will be a sensor of some sort which the machine uses to detect the level of used coffee. It maybe attached to the box, I do not know. But, to start with, if you can, remove the box and thoroughly clean it, looking meanwhile for something there that could be making the machine think it is full


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cleaning the coffee grounds container

When the light ashes, the coffee grounds container needs emptying. Unless you clean the grounds container, the light will continue to ash and the appliance cannot be used to make cof- fee.

To clean (with the machine on):

• Open the service door on the front of the ap-

pliance, extract the drip tray ( g. 17), empty

and clean.

• Empty the grounds container and clean tho-

roughly to remove all residues left on the bottom.

Important!

When removing the drip tray, the grounds con- tainer must be emptied, even if it contains few grounds.

If this is not done, when you make the next cof- fees, the grounds container may ll up more than expected and clog the machine.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

on this document what series of lights are being displayed ?

Probably need to scroll down to page 20

http://www.delonghi.com/Global/InstructionManuals/GB/GB-5713216831.pdf


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

The number 4 of the alarm lights.


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello and thanks for your reply. I have cleaned yesterday the container but seems to happen the same thing. It grinds the coffee fine but then just after grinding and before start the brewing process the light comes on flashing and it doesn't throw any grinded coffee on the container. Opening the machine all the coffee is on the tube that goes from the grinder to the infuser and communicates with the pre-grounded coffee loading area. If I keep grinding coffee then the ground coffee fills all the ground coffee compartment..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> on this document what series of lights are being displayed ?





raul_sbd said:


> The number 4 of the alarm lights.


Follow this procedure to the letter.

*The grounds container light is on and will not go out. What can I do?*

If the grounds container light comes on and the container is empty please carry out the following steps:


 Shut the machine down at the power button on the front of the machine. Wait for the shutdown process to fully complete before switching the machine off at the wall.

 Remove the drip tray and grounds container. Vacuum the space behind the grounds container thoroughly and clean the machine with a damp cloth. Ensure no grounds remain within the machine.

 Squeeze the two red buttons on the brewing unit (infuser), remove by pulling gently.

 Wash the central brewing unit in warm water.

 Replace the brewing unit ensuring it has been clicked firmly back into place.

 Place the grounds container on to the drip tray, ensuring it is seated correctly, and replace the drip tray.

 Turn the machine on at the wall and press the power button on the front of the machine.

 The light should no longer show.

 The grounds container light also illuminates every 72 hours since last emptied.


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

I will try that Jumbo Ratty... but im sure I have cleaned the machine through out couple of times... Also I will look at the coffee feed tube.. as I think that's the problem that keeps getting clogged.. Its very annoying have to spend all this coffee on trials (and very messy). I only had the machine now for 1.5 year!!! arg.. maybe I should get rid of it and purchase a Melitta or Krups.. what do you think guys?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont doubt you cleaned it,,

but maybe the bits havent "clicked" back together or the buttons \ switches pressed in the right sequence


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks Jumbo.. I will follow the procedure to the letter.. and report back. Its really annoying if its going to be a sensor or something that... Arrggghh really annoying. Im sure someone else would have similar issue on the delonghis bean to cup machines?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

raul_sbd said:


> m sure someone else would have similar issue on the delonghis bean to cup machines?!


I dont doubt that either









They probably used this site for info

I put "Light 4 keeps coming on" into the search box for the answer above

http://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/automatic-coffee-makers/magnifica-esam-2800sb-0132212115?TabSegment=support


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

I hope those instructions work Jumbo.. I was happy with that machine but now its been doing this im worried about what could it be. I will give it a good clean and follow the procedure. If still not good I will sell it for spares and get a new machine.. I will report back after I clean it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> I will try that Jumbo Ratty... but im sure I have cleaned the machine through out couple of times... Also I will look at the coffee feed tube.. as I think that's the problem that keeps getting clogged.. Its very annoying have to spend all this coffee on trials (and very messy). I only had the machine now for 1.5 year!!! arg.. maybe I should get rid of it and purchase a Melitta or Krups.. what do you think guys?


If you can't get it fixed, then the Melitta Caffeo Varianza is an excellent BTC machine (if that's the way you want to continue to go)....I have had one on test for months now, really good. Lots of very nice and some (unique features). There is the more expensive Caffeo Barista TS, but it's a lot more and really prepares coffee in the same way as the Varianza...taste is identical. They also come with a 2 year warranty (very comprehensive warranty).

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2016/07/29/melitta-caffeo-varianza-csp/

The main review is finished, but I liked it so much, I'm going to do some Video sets (all unpaid) and a mini additional review for the Barista. I have been a little surprised by what's going on in the BTC market and how sometimes spending 1000+ on a BTC machine doesn't necessarily get something as good as the little Varianza!


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Issue resolved guys!! thanks for all your replies. Did give a good clean to the machine inside, and then It happened one more time but when was asking for load the pre-ground coffee I did and light disappeared. So then I tried to do like 10 more coffees using the grinder system and they seem to work ok. Fingers crossed.

One think I would like to ask you guys is wich coffee espresso you could recommend for this kind of Delonghi machines... also what kind of set up do you have on quantity of water/coffee (you move the knobs to decide wich quantity on the esam4800) At the moment I have like 25% watter 75% coffee.

Thank you again


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

raul_sbd said:


> Issue resolved guys!! thanks for all your replies.
> 
> One think I would like to ask you guys is wich coffee espresso you could recommend for this kind of Delonghi machines
> 
> Thank you again


So glad you got the machine sorted and working again.

As for the coffee recommendation, , well, id say drink what you like the taste of.

Which country are you in though ?, as that will influence the replies if someone wants to put forward a certain roaster and bean to try


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> One think I would like to ask you guys is wich coffee espresso you could recommend for this kind of Delonghi machines... also what kind of set up do you have on quantity of water/coffee (you move the knobs to decide wich quantity on the esam4800) At the moment I have like 25% watter 75% coffee.Thank you again


25% water+75% coffee....wow, do you really mean that....in fact I'm not sure quite what you mean?


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry I didn't explain good..

My machine is got 2 knobs one to regulate coffee intensity and another to regulate quantity of water. So I was referring the knob of the water is at 1/4 and the one of the coffee intensity at around 3/4 if that makes more sense..

Thanks


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> So glad you got the machine sorted and working again.
> 
> As for the coffee recommendation, , well, id say drink what you like the taste of.
> 
> Which country are you in though ?, as that will influence the replies if someone wants to put forward a certain roaster and bean to try


Im in the Uk, in Manchester


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> Sorry I didn't explain good..
> 
> My machine is got 2 knobs one to regulate coffee intensity and another to regulate quantity of water. So I was referring the knob of the water is at 1/4 and the one of the coffee intensity at around 3/4 if that makes more sense..
> 
> Thanks


Does it add the water via a different spout to the coffee, or does it simply keep pushing more and more water through the coffee till it's done....?


----------



## raul_sbd (Sep 26, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Does it add the water via a different spout to the coffee, or does it simply keep pushing more and more water through the coffee till it's done....?


The second one







typical system of Delonghi ESAM machines..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe ESAM stands for extra strong Americano then? :-$


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

raul_sbd said:


> The second one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just Delongi, I have seen the system on £1000+ machines, on one model I asked for a double espresso by pressing the button twice and it simply pushed twice the amount of water through exactly the same amount of beans....how I laughed!

One reason I like the Melitta machines is because they work exactly how they should and how I would pretty much design one.


----------

